# 9.4 acres in Douglas County, MO - Right next door to Pony!Ville!



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

A neighbor just let me know that the 9.4 acres next to our 20 is on the auction block. It's being offered as owner-financed. In the auction, you're bidding on the down payment (and there's a "buy it now" for $300). 
.
The land is heart-stopping gorgeous with views as far as you can see. Great land for livestock, too, and lots of like-minded neighbors. 

If you want to check it out, here's the link:
Missouri Land for Sale - Missouri Land Auction (ends on Tue Apr-10-12 8:43:25 AM PDT) - BillyLand.com


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

8% interest for 4 years, 12% for 20 years. 9.4 acres -- $36,500 total price. Nah, that's too much money for this part of the country.
You can find cheaper land than this in the Ozarks. Go looking for it. We did.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

sunny225 said:


> 8% interest for 4 years, 12% for 20 years. 9.4 acres -- $36,500 total price. Nah, that's too much money for this part of the country.
> You can find cheaper land than this in the Ozarks. Go looking for it. We did.


Hey, I posted it b/c we love it here, and thought someone else might like it, too.

I didn't do all the math, just got the link to the auction from a neighbor. If anyone was interested in it, they could have looked for comps in the area and decided for themselves.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

sunny225 said:


> 8% interest for 4 years, 12% for 20 years. 9.4 acres -- $36,500 total price. Nah, that's too much money for this part of the country.
> You can find cheaper land than this in the Ozarks. Go looking for it. We did.


Presumably, you could also choose conventional financing.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Madame said:


> Presumably, you could also choose conventional financing.


This is true. In fact, I have been told that if one contacted the developer, a better deal might be had.

I wish I had a few thousand dollars rattling 'round here, cuz I'd snap up that lot (it's right next to ours ) in a New York minute.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Pony said:


> This is true. In fact, I have been told that if one contacted the developer, a better deal might be had.
> 
> I wish I had a few thousand dollars rattling 'round here, cuz I'd snap up that lot (it's right next to ours ) in a New York minute.


Any chance you can give me the developer's name/phone number? If it is Billy bob, I have it.

Never mind, just noticed the end datte.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Madame said:


> Any chance you can give me the developer's name/phone number? If it is Billy bob, I have it.
> 
> Never mind, just noticed the end datte.


He didn't sell it, though. Contact him. He may be willing to deal.


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

Owners of adjoining properties get preference, not a better deal. You will have the first opportunity to buy, that's all. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

dirtundernails said:


> Owners of adjoining properties get preference, not a better deal. You will have the first opportunity to buy, that's all. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


Sure the misunderstanding was on my part. I misunderstood "preference," I'm sure. :smack

For that price, I'll content myself with the lovely place we have now.


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

I always wanted that lot. It never came up for sale when we lived there, or I would have snapped it UP!


----------



## bluelacedredhea (Mar 15, 2005)

Oooo, now you've got my curiousity up. Who's lot is it?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

bluelacedredhea said:


> Oooo, now you've got my curiousity up. Who's lot is it?


I believe it belongs to the developer, but DUN will correct me if I'm mistaken. :spinsmiley:


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

Developer is William Tropp, dba as BillyLand.com - Owner Financed Land for Sale - Rural Land Auctions
yee-haw


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

dirtundernails said:


> yee-haw


<snork> :gaptooth:


----------



## bluelacedredhea (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh, One of Those.


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah, one of those. Good for persons with no credit or bad credit. Super low monthly payments, so there are lots of bidders.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

It could be a lovely deal for the right person/family. Nice area and nice neighbors.


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

Madame said:


> Presumably, you could also choose conventional financing.


The price is discounted if at any time one pays in full. I can't remember the percentage, but feeble memory says 15%.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I talked to the bank. To get a loan, I'd need 20% down. I'm almost debt free, aside from the mortgage, but savings are miniscule.
DUN, what's the average cost of land around there? Is he overcharging?


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes, he is overcharging. I looked and it's only 5% discount for early payoff. 
The part of his "program" that works for people is the small down and low payments. We bought a lot from him, as we owned the property adjoining it. 
5 unimproved acres in Douglas County run from 16 to 22 grand.
In looking for a 10 acre comparison, a very good deal can be had in the same subdivision, from the owner- not Billyland.
Missouri Real Estate MultiList - Homes, Land, Farms and Commercial Property For Sale 
listing #56730
Oh, my...


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I've shot off an email, DUN ...it is tantalizing! Thanks!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

DUN, which lot # is Steph's?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Madame said:


> I've shot off an email, DUN ...it is tantalizing! Thanks!


If/when you come to look at it, you are staying with us, of course.

It's not as posh as the place in Worth (oh, noes!!!1!) but we have real plumbing here.


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

Steph is on 19.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

dirtundernails said:


> steph is on 19.


ty.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Pony said:


> If/when you come to look at it, you are staying with us, of course.
> 
> It's not as posh as the place in Worth (oh, noes!!!1!) but we have real plumbing here.


Why, thank ye kindly! You may see me soon!


----------

